# how much does your hedgie eat per day?



## coffeebean (Aug 27, 2014)

just wanting to see what is an average amount of food for a hedgehog to eat in a day


----------



## gracefulchaos01 (Mar 19, 2014)

Mine usually consume between 25-35 grams a day of various offerings.


----------



## coffeebean (Aug 27, 2014)

anyone else?
http://www.pinterest.com/pin/create/extension/


----------



## gracefulchaos01 (Mar 19, 2014)

There are a couple of really great threads on raw feeding where many of us have discussed how much our hedgies eat, or don't eat in some cases. You could look over there. It's a ton of info.


----------



## coffeebean (Aug 27, 2014)

thanks 
http://www.pinterest.com/pin/create/extension/


----------



## DesireeM81 (Jun 14, 2014)

I actually would love a thread like this. I have lots of information for how much each of my hedgies eat and I think it would be helpful to compare food consumption vs what they eat vs raw vs age etc. especially since one of my girls refuses to eat anything I don't hand feed her. 

I'm at work but when I get home I'll post what my hedgehogs eat, how much they eat, age, gender and weight.


----------



## Nancy (Aug 22, 2008)

It really depends on the individual hedgehog how much they eat. 

Peaches was one of mine who was very picky and ate the least. During her adult life she ate between 10 & 19 adult sized kibble per day. Usually it was Chicken Soup for the Cat Lovers soul lite. 

I've had others who ate well over 100 kibbles per day. 

Fat hedgehogs aren't necessarily over eaters, nor are slim hedgehogs small eaters. :lol:


----------



## DesireeM81 (Jun 14, 2014)

Okay, in case anyone is curious this is what my hedgehogs eat. I used a formula like the one on the hedgehog size thread.

k = kibble or equivalent size

Hedgehog name - Penny
Food offered and how much - 15k Solid Gold Hundchen Flocken, 40k Natural Balance Pea and Chicken, 15K Blue Buffalo Chicken, 7.4ml (1/2 tbsp) of Nature's Valley Raw Instinct, 7.4ml of Blue Buffalo Rabbit Wet Food.
Food Eaten Averaged - 6k SG, 6k NB, 15k BB, all of her raw and wet food. 
Age - 4 months on 9/4
Weight - 355grams
Activity Level - Runs like a maniac, plays with every toy

Hedgehog name - Winter
Food offered and how much - 12k Solid Gold Hundchen Flocken, 50k Natural Balance Pea and Chicken, 26K Blue Buffalo Chicken, 7.4ml (1/2 tbsp) of Nature's Valley Raw Instinct, 7.4ml of Blue Buffalo Rabbit Wet Food.
Food Eaten Averaged - 12k SG, 18k NB, 26k BB, all of his raw and wet food
Age - 11 weeks old
Weight - 297 grams
Activity Level - Doesn't run too much, doesn't play with toys, likes to walk in circles

Hedgehog name - Rose
Food offered and how much - 30k Solid Gold Hundchen Flocken, 50k Natural Balance Pea and Chicken, 50K Blue Buffalo Chicken, 100k Purina ProPlan Turkey, 30ml (2 tbsp) of Nature's Valley Raw Instinct, 15ml of Blue Buffalo Rabbit Wet Food.
Food Eaten Averaged - 4k SG, 4k NB, 10k BB, 0k PP, she eats about half the raw food (1tbsp) and 0 wet food.
Age - 9 months
Weight - 545 grams 
Activity Level - Runs and loves to burrow, still sleeps later than her River and is less active.

Hedgehog name - River
Food offered and how much - 30k Solid Gold Hundchen Flocken, 50k Natural Balance Pea and Chicken, 50K Blue Buffalo Chicken, 100k Purina ProPlan Turkey, 30ml (2 tbsp) of Nature's Valley Raw Instinct, 15ml of Blue Buffalo Rabbit Wet Food + 14ml of A/D wet food (syringed)
Food Eaten Averaged - no kibble, 1 tbsp raw, 5ml wet food, 14 ml A/D
Age - 1 year on 9/13
Weight - 462 grams
Activity Level - Runs all night, between both wheels, plays with all the toys, messes up cage a lot, not a huge sleeper

All my hedgehogs get a weekly diet of insects and treats.

Monday Mice - Mealworms
Tuesday Dubia Roaches - mealworm pupae
Wednesday Crickets (Home very late)
Thursday Hornworms - Mealworms
Friday Baby food (fruit) - crickets
Saturday Baby food (meat/veggie) - Mealworms 
Sunday Superworms - Darkling beetles

We don't always follow this schedule depending on the week but we try to stay pretty close.


----------



## gracefulchaos01 (Mar 19, 2014)

Hot dang Des. I feel like such a slacker now. 
Very nice summary though and informative on your array.


----------



## Akells23 (Jul 22, 2014)

I give my little one 1 TBSP of Spikes Ultra a day but she usually only consumes 1/2 TBSP


----------



## infinitepi314 (Aug 28, 2014)

I'm trying to figure out how much is enough for waffles. we started with 30 kibbles, then 40, and today i put 50... hes finished everything so far. Every night I'll just keep adding 5 of both of his food and see when he has leftovers.


----------



## DesireeM81 (Jun 14, 2014)

Just as a fyi, my babies eat over 100 kibbles on a good night. I would start big and then reduce rather than start small and go bigger. He should never have to go hungry, if he is eating all of his food continuously put more in there than ten pieces and then reduce it down.


----------



## infinitepi314 (Aug 28, 2014)

DesireeM81 said:


> Just as a fyi, my babies eat over 100 kibbles on a good night. I would start big and then reduce rather than start small and go bigger. He should never have to go hungry, if he is eating all of his food continuously put more in there than ten pieces and then reduce it down.


Oh I didn't know it was that much!! Thank you for the info, I will put a lot and go down from there. I've been doing it all wrong, he's probably starving!!!!


----------



## DesireeM81 (Jun 14, 2014)

Don't worry too much! Just make sure that he is getting enough to eat. He's a growing boy! :lol:

Also he is a adorable.


----------



## infinitepi314 (Aug 28, 2014)

Thank you! He sure is!!


----------

